# Yahoo- Immuno Laboratories and TRPN sign agreement to reduce chronic illness (News-Medical-Net)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Immuno Laboratories, a leading provider of food and environmental allergy testing services, announced today an agreement with Three Rivers Provider Network (TRPN), the largest and fastest growing proprietary Preferred Provider Organization (PPO) network in the United States.View the full article


----------

